# Theme Game: Next Photo Should Be ...



## ces (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok if its ok with everyone, this is a fun way to spice up the forum and get some great ideas. Heres how it works:

I will post a photo saying: "The photo below IS" and a pic of whatever it may be. The next post, will post a pic of whay I call for and then they can call the next post. Lets see what we come up with. The photo below is:
Digital Nature

*Link broken *

Now your turn; the photo below is:
Anything ROUND and close up:

Enjoy


----------



## ces (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, how about ANYTHING...LOL surely somebody's got something.:er:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 5, 2007)

I moved your new "game thread" to the Photo Themes, this seems to me to be the better place for a game of the kind.

And with the "assignment" to post "anything ROUND and close-up" I came up with my reversed lens macro of the dandelion, which I hope you take for round enough and close-up enough to meet your idea?







Right, so I say *the picture below is...*

_*ANYTHING ORANGE*_


----------



## SteveEllis (Oct 5, 2007)

How about the glow from the stage at a secret hippy party?






Right, so I say the picture below is...

*ZOOM ZOOM!*


----------



## ces (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, the round close up is definately the idea...great shot! Sorry don't have a zoom zoom yet..busy weekend ahead..will try and get one.


----------



## Phazan (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is an image zoomed in, and it just so happens that the jet is _zooming_ by me! :mrgreen:

I'm just too clever...


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey, cool Phazan. But now... what do you say is the next photo up here going to feature??? Think up something!


----------



## ces (Oct 7, 2007)

If I may impose;
I say the next photo is:
An image of an animal! Give me the best you got!


----------



## ces (Oct 7, 2007)

Well...nevermind


----------



## kundalini (Oct 7, 2007)

An aminal






The next photo below is:

*EARS*


----------



## Ajay (Oct 8, 2007)

Ears...well, one ear, but I hope it still counts.




And the next photo is - 

*a reflection!*


----------



## Mathias13 (Oct 8, 2007)

a reflection

*Link broken *

a close up pattern


----------



## kundalini (Oct 8, 2007)

I like this game.

A close up pattern.






The photo below is *TRASH / RUBBISH*


----------



## CPayton (Oct 13, 2007)

Trash / Rubbish in 3D






This uses the crossed-eyes method.  If you haven't done these before, here's a how-to:

How to View in 3D

Next image is Autumn Harvest.


----------



## Anita (Oct 13, 2007)

Believe it or not! In Florida, the autumn harvest is Roses! My roses are just beautiful this time of year!






The next image is of a doll!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2007)

Ha! Here you go ... some excessive HDR-tone-mapping-fun and conversion into b&w of "Karin":







So I say, *the picture below is of*

*RAIN*


----------



## TDSapp (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is one that I caught right after it stopped raining for a few days.  (camping with the scouts for a week)







The next picture is a fast car


Tim


----------



## Ajay (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone game to revive this thread with me?  It was going strong for awhile...

I don't have a photo of a fast car but here is my pimpin little nephew on his motorcycle.







The next picture is a piece of fruit.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 28, 2008)

Ha, nice game. But I don't have a picture of a piece of fruit (I think). I have lots of pictures of the Big *Apple* though...







pascal


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 28, 2008)

Oops! Turned out to be LOTS of fruit  

I say the next picture is *BLURRED*.


----------



## Battou (Feb 28, 2008)

Blurred bus count






Next should be Cliché.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 28, 2008)

Still like it, but this has been done a gazillion times (maybe not with the same initials..)







Next picture should be _*repetition.







*_pascal


----------



## The Losing Kind (Feb 29, 2008)

Repitition.








The next photo should be: your favorite drink (alcoholic or otherwise!)


----------



## KellyKamikaze (Mar 1, 2008)

Well, I don't drink alcohol. So technically it's not my _favorite_ drink per se, but it's one of my favorite shots of a drink.






The next photo should be...*gloomy*.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 1, 2008)

The next shot should be ....a motorcycle


----------



## Puscas (Mar 1, 2008)

And not just any one. This is the Statue of Liberty Bike, by the guys from OCC.











the next picture should be..._*garden





*_pascal


----------



## Spidy (Mar 1, 2008)

And not just any garden ....  ... This is planted every year by volunteers around the lake in my town.

*Link broken *

The next picture should be *HAIR*


----------



## TCimages (Mar 1, 2008)

the next shot should be a snake


----------



## KellyKamikaze (Mar 1, 2008)

The next photo should be *purple*.


----------



## Ajay (Mar 1, 2008)

The next photo should be something squiggly.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 1, 2008)

Love the snake Kelly







the next photo should be a pet


----------



## The Losing Kind (Mar 1, 2008)

This is Prince. His owners were a couple we rented a guest house from during our stay in Hawaii. He has a skin disorder (you can see it around his eyes), but he was the sweetest guy.








Next photo should be a picture of a friend.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 2, 2008)

Andrea - whose birthday we went to celebrate last night 






Next photo should have been taken *at night*.


----------



## Battou (Mar 2, 2008)

Next should be on a *white background*


----------



## abuccanero (Mar 17, 2008)

Mostly white background

*Link broken *

The next should be *dangerous*


----------



## Puscas (Mar 17, 2008)

'look at those snappers'...








the next one should be *Book(s)*







pascal


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 18, 2008)

The next one should portray *decay*.


----------



## Battou (Mar 18, 2008)

Next should be *Lively*


----------



## TCimages (Mar 18, 2008)

Next photo should have a Bikini in it


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2008)

For some odd reason, this game stopped here.

This is the absolutely ONLY one I can find that meets the requirements...






Next photo should be *primarily yellow*.


----------



## Battou (Jun 20, 2008)

Yellow I can do.... (the bikini I was at a total loss)






Nest should be *unnatural*


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2008)

(I was, too, Battou, more so since I had promised her NEVER to put this photo online, so she must NEVER know now, either). "Unnatural" you say? I feel I must pass up on this one (for the time being at least).


----------



## TCimages (Jun 20, 2008)

sorry about the Bikini.  I thought it would be an easy one.  





Next photo should Romatic


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2008)

"Romantic"? Oh dear. Not for me ... someone else must come and post up something *romantic*! (I'm all "out of the mood" since it was my 20th wedding anniversary the day before yesterday and DH has STILL forgotten ALL about it, no mention from his side whatsoever).

But your "unnatural"-contribution is SUPERNATURALLY good! :shock: Wow!


----------



## LadyMao (Jun 23, 2008)

I hope you all enjoy the Asia stylish romantic...







-----------------------------

The next pic shoud be 

*horrible*~~


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 23, 2008)

"I'm coming to get yoooouuuu!"







Next should be *wet*.


----------



## TCimages (Jun 23, 2008)

The next photo should be SPEED


----------



## Battou (Jun 23, 2008)

Film Speed counts right 





Next should be *Twisted*


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 24, 2008)

Next photo should show *bubbles*.


----------



## doh! (Jun 24, 2008)

almost a bubble :mrgreen:






next picure is hands


----------



## brianne5499 (Jun 30, 2008)

The next post should be...............someone making a "fish" face!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 18, 2008)

This is just ONE random pic from the photos I took during the swim meet on 28/29 June, there's ever so many of swimmers making a "fish face" upon coming up and getting the air they need:






Next photo should be a *bird in flight*.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3267/2644886251_2de104484b_o.jpg


----------



## TCimages (Jul 18, 2008)

The next photo should be ICE


----------



## Battou (Jul 18, 2008)

Next should be *a Camera*


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 18, 2008)

Next photo should show something _no longer alive_.


----------



## Battou (Jul 18, 2008)

haha, you walked into that one, one deceased roll of 35mm film commin up





full size

Next should be *Street*


----------



## NateS (Jul 18, 2008)

Next photo should be BIG.


----------



## Battou (Jul 18, 2008)

Big lens count?


----------



## NateS (Jul 18, 2008)

That works.....but you forgot to leave a theme for the next photo.


----------



## Battou (Jul 18, 2008)

NateS said:


> That works.....but you forgot to leave a theme for the next photo.


...Oops, coulda sworn I typed numbers......


Next one should be *Numbers*


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 20, 2008)

<take this as posted in brackets> Oooo, I ought to have found this photo when "cameras" were supposed to be next, why didn't I find it??? Dang!






</take this as posted in brackets>

Now speaking "officially" ... it wasn't easy to find a photo with numbers in my (admittedly fairly large) collection, so this one of the super-size Advent Calendar on the Hamburg Christmas Market must do (it has the numbers 1 - 24 on it, though 1 - 15 had already been opened by the time we got there):






And unfortunately, you can only really see the 19 and the 24, but it is numbers, after all!!!


----------



## Battou (Jul 21, 2008)

...You too forgot the next


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh. You're right. I did. Erm ... so what could be next? Next photo is to be a *soft toy*.


----------



## LynziMarie (Jul 21, 2008)

how about a bunch of soft toys?!





the next one should be..... a self portrait


----------



## Battou (Jul 23, 2008)

...Ok so it ain't the best self portrait to grace the pages of TPF but...





Next should be an *Vanishing Point*


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 3, 2008)

How's this for a vanishing point?






Next should be a *birthday picture*.


----------



## Battou (Aug 25, 2008)

Next should be Monochrome


----------



## donovanbrock (Sep 3, 2008)

Next photo should be *ANCIENT*...


----------

